# Crap tankless "install"



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Installed by a local criminal who sells softwater systems (5 years ago...heater is almost a total loss)


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Scale blowing out of an oring seal


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Scale blowing out the seals around the cold water inlet pressure blow off port

and how bout that electrical...anyone see what he did with the ground in the pigtail? Reinstallation$1600 - repair $825

He may just buy a new unit, I don't know yet.....:no:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Do I see an angle stop in that mess?


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

You see that clear tube in the first few pics? That's RO water feeding the sink tap and the other is for the fridge......LOADED with mold. I pointed it out to the customer and he was horrified. He said, "wait till I tell my wife about that one". I just said, don't do it. She doesn't need to know that.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

jeez that is just horrible


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

that actually worked for 5 years? man that is one mess.. no point on even mentioning whats wrong seeing as everything is wrong. lol


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

California is tough on unlicensed guys aren't they? Can't they go after him?


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> California is tough on unlicensed guys aren't they? Can't they go after him?


They really don't care. It's a Nazi state where the squeeky wheel gets the greese. If I made a big deal about this it would take a big commitment on my part to get involved...and for what? A letter saying don't do that anymore? They won't get arrested...hell, they are letting criminals out of prison because they are out of money to hold them. There is legislation that recently passed to let some 30 or 40K prisoners out early as long as they promise not to commit more crimes.....They recommit, and they usually kill innocent kids.....

So, no the state really doesn't care, don't believe every You Tube video you see where some moron decided to create a sting that had absolutly no impact on the problem. It's pictures like this, that I am going to start showing people of what they will get with no budget hacks


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

*pretty sloppy job!!*

It looks bad!!! Ive only put a few in. I hard pipe with a bypass for cleaningand I didnt notice a t and p. I couldnt tell what was wrong in those shots of the inside of the unit. How did he do 800 dollars damage to the unit?


----------

